
How to Avoid Loneliness When You Work Entirely from Home - bloomca
https://hbr.org/2018/08/how-to-avoid-loneliness-when-you-work-entirely-from-home
======
ziddoap
As someone who feels incredibly lonely the majority of the time, I was excited
to read this article and see what they suggest for lessening the feeling.

Speaking for myself only, these three tips are not very effective at combating
loneliness.

I already participate in online communities of like-minded people (hi, HN).
Although the research is still young, it seems like the predominant opinion is
that participating in online forums/social media is not effective at combating
loneliness and in some cases can exacerbate the issue.

Video conferencing, although effective for working efficiently with a team, I
fail to see how this helps with loneliness. I'm in the office most days, and
even face to face contact does not curb loneliness - _because loneliness is
not the same as being alone._

The third tip may have some merit. Making a concerted effort to communicate
with more people (especially about non-work things) seems to have helped me a
little bit. I recently read another article on loneliness that suggests trying
to talk with a few strangers a day - and it seems to be helping me a bit.

~~~
x2f10
I agree with you. I don't think these combat loneliness. I can't speak for
you, but here's what's worked for me: taking various community college
classes, volunteering, buying a dog (dog park, puppy classes, etc), and going
a random club or two.

------
bobx11
I never realized how much people depend on their vocation as their primary
social connection until reading these blog posts about loneliness that have
sprung up lately. Can an office job really give you all the deep personal
stimulation you need in life? I like my coworkers and feel they are my true
friends and still I would feel lonely knowing they go home to families and
following a personal purpose if I went home watching Netflix every night. Life
is easier having a purpose, so if you’re struggling with loneliness that you
attribute to working away from a water cooler, then you might benefit from
some deeper soul searching. Source: I’ve been working mostly remotely for
10yrs.

~~~
x2f10
I think you're spot on. I also think, for most people, the struggle is
/finding/ a purpose. Since that's not easy, they default to what is: Netflix.

------
spookybones
Try coworking. Many places have flexible memberships. Even one day a week or
once a month can make a difference.

